# Looking for apartment or villa to rent for 3 months



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi everyone

Hopefully this is the right place to post this. We are looking to rent an apartment or villa for roughly 3 months . We will be arriving in Spain mid may and need a base for us to get settled and find our feet.

If anyone has something available please either post here or drop us a pm.

Thanks in advance

SH


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spanishhopeful said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Hopefully this is the right place to post this. We are looking to rent an apartment or villa for roughly 3 months . We will be arriving in Spain mid may and need a base for us to get settled and find our feet.
> 
> ...


posting it wouldn't be allowed - so feel free to PM folks


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

spanishhopeful said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Hopefully this is the right place to post this. We are looking to rent an apartment or villa for roughly 3 months . We will be arriving in Spain mid may and need a base for us to get settled and find our feet.
> 
> ...


Where in Spain are you looking to rent?


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> posting it wouldn't be allowed - so feel free to PM folks


Hi xabiachica

Sorry never knew that  thanks for the clarification.


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

DunWorkin said:


> Where in Spain are you looking to rent?


Just now it doesn't matter where just need a base for 3 months so we can have a good look around


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spanishhopeful said:


> Hi xabiachica
> 
> Sorry never knew that  thanks for the clarification.


no problem - it would be against the advertising/touting for business rule if they were pushing their own property/business



*you* wouldn't be doing anything wrong



regular posters could recommend an agent they know though

here's one in my area who I have known for 7 years & deal with personally 

Westbeck International: Holiday Villas and Apartments Rentals in Javea

have you looked in the 'useful info & links' sticky? there are links to national agents there


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> no problem - it would be against the advertising/touting for business rule if they were pushing their own property/business
> 
> you wouldn't be doing anything wrong
> 
> ...


Thanks for that will take a look. However we would prefer to deal with private owners as they are often easier to deal with than agents and they Would know their property and area a bit better than the agents


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

There are lots of places to rent here on the Costa Blanca but at that time of the year owners would be looking to do holiday lets. 

Holiday lets where I live are around €700 a week for a 2 bedroom house. The same property on a long term (11 month) rent goes for about €600 a month.

Can you change your plans to start the rental in October. It will be easier to find a 3 month rent then.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> There are lots of places to rent here on the Costa Blanca but at that time of the year owners would be looking to do holiday lets.
> 
> Holiday lets where I live are around €700 a week for a 2 bedroom house. The same property on a long term (11 month) rent goes for about €600 a month.
> 
> Can you change your plans to start the rental in October. It will be easier to find a 3 month rent then.


VERY good point


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

DunWorkin said:


> There are lots of places to rent here on the Costa Blanca but at that time of the year owners would be looking to do holiday lets.
> 
> Holiday lets where I live are around &#128;700 a week for a 2 bedroom house. The same property on a long term (11 month) rent goes for about &#128;600 a month.
> 
> Can you change your plans to start the rental in October. It will be easier to find a 3 month rent then.


Unfortunately we can't change the plans. We realize it could be a difficult task to get a 3 month rental at that time of the year but I suppose we are hoping there is someone out there that would like their property rented solid and looked after for 3 months without having to worry  fingers crossed anyway


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spanishhopeful said:


> Unfortunately we can't change the plans. We realize it could be a difficult task to get a 3 month rental at that time of the year but I suppose we are hoping there is someone out there that would like their property rented solid and looked after for 3 months without having to worry  fingers crossed anyway


by now though, they might have taken deposits for 2 week blocks

MaidenScotland, another mod on here, has a daughter who rents a casita out - she was saying the other day that it is already booked solid for the whole summer - except 1 or 2 weeks!!


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> by now though, they might have taken deposits for 2 week blocks
> 
> MaidenScotland, another mod on here, has a daughter who rents a casita out - she was saying the other day that it is already booked solid for the whole summer - except 1 or 2 weeks!!


Yeah I understand there will be places that are booked for the whole summer but surely out of the millions of apartments or villas that rent out in Spain there will be some that are not booked?


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Same here. Agents are desperate for property to let in the summer. 

I have a neighbour who would probably do a 3 month let but I know they are just about fully booked until September with 1 and 2 week bookings.

The other alternative is you try a non-tourist area. Maybe a big city inland where people tend not to go in the summer for a short holiday.

Are you looking around for a possible place to live? If so, what sort of area are you interested in (city/inland/beach)?


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

DunWorkin said:


> Same here. Agents are desperate for property to let in the summer.
> 
> I have a neighbour who would probably do a 3 month let but I know they are just about fully booked until September with 1 and 2 week bookings.
> 
> ...


At the moment we are just looking for a base to let us check out other areas. We do not need to be on the costas right in the heart of it. Probably a bit inland a bit, but definately not the city couldn't live in a city again.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I know these 2 agents do rentals. You could try contacting them. Their properties tend to be in less well known areas of the Costa Blanca which might be slightly cheaper and more available for what you are looking for.

Casas Campello Properties

Sundrenched Villas Spain. El Campello property villas apartments.

I have no interest in either of these except that they have our house on their books for sale so have dealt with them in that respect.


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

DunWorkin said:


> I know these 2 agents do rentals. You could try contacting them. Their properties tend to be in less well known areas of the Costa Blanca which might be slightly cheaper and more available for what you are looking for.
> 
> Casas Campello Properties
> 
> ...


Thanks will have a look through them


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I suspect the clincher would be that you offer to pay the full rental up front - money talks!

Jo xxx


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

jojo said:


> I suspect the clincher would be that you offer to pay the full rental up front - money talks!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi jojo

That would be a great idea. I have no problem in paying the full amount of rental upfront.

Thanks

SH


----------

